# Shawn Marion to Houston???



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> The talk around the NBA is the Suns will be willing to listen very carefully for offers for Shawn Marion this summer with Amaré Stoudemire and Kurt Thomas due back, Boris Diaw fitting into Marion's role and the possibility of re-signing Tim Thomas. Marion probably would cost the better of the first-rounders and a player.


Just saw this in the CNN Sports Trades and Rumors. Do you think he would fit in with Houston? Would we be will to give up Swift and our number eight pick for him? (Top 5 protected?) Would the Suns do that? Would we have to give up more than that?

Everyone talks about how Nash could make Swift a star. I don't see it since Stromile's basketball IQ is so low but, you never know.

I say great deal for Houston if we could pull it off. Thoughts?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont see how we could afford to have him, he costs more than yao ming. unless phoenix wants stromile and juwan to make salaries work.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

good luck


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah, salary-wise it's going to be very tough to bring him in.....but he'd be a great fit if we did get him. Trading Swift and Howard along with our pick would be good for Houston's part but I don't think Phoenix would do it. But I guess you never can know. The Suns might see Stro as a legit center for them and they might think Juwon's face-up game would fit in well.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> yeah, salary-wise it's going to be very tough to bring him in.....but he'd be a great fit if we did get him. Trading Swift and Howard along with our pick would be good for Houston's part but I don't think Phoenix would do it. But I guess you never can know. The Suns might see Stro as a legit center for them and they might think Juwon's face-up game would fit in well.


i really hope phoenix is that stupid.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Not happening if you like TMac.

Does anyone know if you can package MLEs in a trade?

Possible to pack 1st, Luther Head, Stro and MLE for Marion... We would be left thin with no depth.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Getting the Matrix here is a good idea. Trading Swift and future first rounder is a good idea. But if we draft Rudy Gay this year, I am saying IF, then I guess it's not worth it. 
Besides, Matrix and T-Mac play the same position. Unless you trade T-Mac for someone otherwise where does Matrix fit in?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

One thing I've gotta add is that Marion is an underrated star and the Suns are stupid if they trade him with the thought that Boris Diaw and Tim Thomas can take his place at SF. I wouldn't be surprised if Memphis makes a strong run for Marion. The Grizzlies need another star to go along with Pau Gasol before they can do anything in the playoffs, and they've got plenty of tradable assets to offer Phoenix’s way.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Besides, Matrix and T-Mac play the same position. Unless you trade T-Mac for someone otherwise where does Matrix fit in?


Marion is a much better rebounder and could be more of an enforcer on the perimeter and in the post. On offense McGrady could play more of a SG role and defensively McGrady could guard the other team's weaker perimeter player in order to keep him rested.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> One thing I've gotta add is that Marion is an underrated star and the Suns are stupid if they trade him with the thought that Boris Diaw and Tim Thomas can take his place at SF. I wouldn't be surprised if Memphis makes a strong run for Marion. The Grizzlies need another star to go along with Pau Gasol before they can do anything in the playoffs, and they've got plenty of tradable assets to offer Phoenix’s way.


In the mortal words of the artist formally known as Whitney Houston, "Hell to the naw" :biggrin: PHO would never let Marion go for such utter crud... think higher better and former mvp himself KGarnett to PHO for Marion? He's one of the only guys to trade for the M-A-T-R-I-X to get equal value or close to it. 
Besides why the heck would he come here to play half-court when he complained earlier this year about his own team not running enough? 
I think Al Harrington, a former Knick, one of the afore mentioned Q's, Jared Jeffries, or perhaps Tim Thomas (I don't see how you can sign TT w/ Kurt T/Amare/Diaw all together???) One will have to go, it'll most likely be Kurt Thomas though, I'd take him if healthy??? for Stromile... :biggrin: 

Let's stop fantasizing about dudes we'll never get fellas, not that I wouldn't mind looking at sexy Shawn in Rocket's Red :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> Let's stop fantasizing about dudes we'll never get fellas, not that I wouldn't mind looking at sexy Shawn in Rocket's Red :biggrin:


lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we can always dream


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye.. its not going to happen


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Let's stop fantasizing about dudes we'll never get fellas, not that I wouldn't mind looking at sexy Shawn in Rocket's Red


debarge, please tell me you're a girl. Doesn't really matter one way or another to me but, kinda of creepy if a guy uses Shawn Marion and the word sexy in a post.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> debarge, please tell me you're a girl. Doesn't really matter one way or another to me but, kinda of creepy if a guy uses Shawn Marion and the word sexy in a post.


I'm sure debarge used "sexy" not to mean sexually attractive, but a comical colloquial replacement for "great player."


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> debarge, please tell me you're a girl. Doesn't really matter one way or another to me but, kinda of creepy if a guy uses Shawn Marion and the word sexy in a post.


Yes, she's a girl


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yes, she's a girl


hmmm, thats news to me


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yes, she's a girl


 :biggrin: :rofl: Let me look down at my breasts and see LOL. HHMMMnnn I hate beer, pornography, and don't pick my nose when I'm driving. Though I miss playing with my Barbies' and still have my stash of disney stuffed animals. Just goes to show you, you don't know whose on the 'net'. LOL

:wordyo:_ I am Woman Hear Me Roar_


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lol


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

debarge said:


> :biggrin: :rofl: Let me look down at my breasts and see LOL. HHMMMnnn I hate beer, pornography, and don't pick my nose when I'm driving. Though I miss playing with my Barbies' and still have my stash of disney stuffed animals. Just goes to show you, you don't know whose on the 'net'. LOL
> 
> :wordyo:_ I am Woman Hear Me Roar_


Sweet, one more girl identified on Rockets thread. We have the most female posters right? I am proud of this.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> :biggrin: :rofl: *Let me look down at my breasts and see* LOL. HHMMMnnn I hate beer, pornography, and don't pick my nose when I'm driving. Though I miss playing with my Barbies' and still have my stash of disney stuffed animals. Just goes to show you, you don't know whose on the 'net'. LOL
> 
> :wordyo:_ I am Woman Hear Me Roar_


see, now im just jealous. if you need any help though, let me know


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not so weird now. Thanks! Would've been concerned if it were on of the boyz talking about sexy dudes. NASTY!


----------

